# ONR pre-spray to waterless wash



## ftoed (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Chaps, 
Wanted some thoughts on this. After reading through various onr threads and being a big user of a lot of different types of waterless washes, it got me thinking.

Forgetting whether it's not the point of these different types of wash, (meaning onr and a true waterless) I was thinking of using onr as a pre-wash, going round the car using it soak out the grime..not wiping at all, then using the waterless ie. GLSS or megs wash and was anywhere, as normal.

I suppose I'm thinking, especially with the grime off the road in these months, that the onr will do a good job of lifting the grime pre waterless wash.
I know it's the job of the waterless to do that anyway but I'm just thinking extra (safe) grime busting power.

Hope that kinda makes sense!


Thanks
Ed


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

It does make sense, however, the consideration has to be salt levels. Many
local councils also mix industrial molasses with their salt, helping to make it
stick to the road better, with inevitable consequences. Quite apart from that,
molasses is mostly a waste by-product of Limonene extraction from citrus rinds.

Personally, if you have ONR, then I'd advise to use it as both your pre-spray 
and your single-bucket wash. That way you properly deal with dissolving the 
salt. It's also the cheapest option, by far! As a disabled person, I can't cope 
with full buckets, but I find using half-buckets in winter is beneficial for 
obvious reasons. I also try to avoid gathering dirt from the surface, preferring
to rinse it downward to the ground.

While the ONR is really good at getting into and behind the dirt, it isn't a TFR!
From a swirl avoiding point of view, I'd wan't to see most if not all the dirt 
removed with a physical wipe by a water-based cleaner, before using a kaolin
and solvent based product.

Although GLSS is discussed as a being eco-friendly, it is stretching the point.
Its composition is far from eco-friendly, especially compared to ONR!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## ftoed (Apr 16, 2013)

Lowiepete said:


> It does make sense, however, the consideration has to be salt levels. Many
> local councils also mix industrial molasses with their salt, helping to make it
> stick to the road better, with inevitable consequences. Quite apart from that,
> molasses is mostly a waste by-product of Limonene extraction from citrus rinds.
> ...


Thanks Steve, I think you're right (as usual!). Think I'd best bite the bullet and go full ONR, with bucket and sponge...after a quick jet spray.

Ed


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

ftoed said:


> ...with bucket and sponge...after a quick jet spray.
> 
> Ed


You can leave out the jet spray - we're out to avoid creating icy patches too,
as much as possible anyway. Have a look at the video on the ONR FAQ thread.
With salt, I'd probably plump for a noodle mitt too...

In my previous answer I forgot to add that I'd want to avoid sealing in salt
below the GLSS, which I feel is a risk!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## ftoed (Apr 16, 2013)

Lowiepete said:


> You can leave out the jet spray - we're out to avoid creating icy patches too,
> as much as possible anyway. Have a look at the video on the ONR FAQ thread.
> With salt, I'd probably plump for a noodle mitt too...
> 
> ...


Good point about GLSS sealing in the salt, it hadn't crossed my mind before, but now you mention it...and I'll take a look at the ONR vid, thanks


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not tried GLSS but have tried using a waterless wash (Optimum Opticlean) on the paint and then followed with ONR. I have also used an APC (Optimum Power Clean) followed by ONR or Opticlean with great success but do not underestimate ONR, it really is a very versatile product


----------

